# Do you have a sibling? (age & gender)



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Only child. The stereotype is true in my case. I grew up a bit spoiled and selfish.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I wish I was an only child.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*You're all normal. I was warped*

I had two brothers 30 years older.

There were of parent age to me.
Our parents made me see grandparents - 50 when I was born. :surprise:
please comment.

I had creepy notions of being fostered or a child of a brother. Nieces I grew up distant from were younger but how could I know if they were sisters?


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I don't. It would have been interesting to have a sibling if they were nice, but it would have been terrible if they were manipulatave and my parents took their side, which is what happends in families sometimes.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Older brother that is 5 years older than me and an older sister that is 10 years older than me.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My brother is 2 and a half years younger.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

2 sisters. One older and one younger. I'm the middle sandwich


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

no but a few years ago i started telling new friends/boyfriends that i had a twin brother who ran away from home in his teens and that he trained animals in the circus or something stupid. people believed me. it was wild.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

One older brother, 2 older sisters.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I have three siblings and I'm the youngest one. My sister is the oldest. She's 32. My brother is 30. My other brother is 28.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I have three older sisters. One died before I was born, and would have been 38 this year, one is 36 and one will be 33 at the end of the year. I always wonder what it would have been like to have had a sibling I was close in age to, or to have a brother. Me and my sisters have always been close.

When I was a baby, people thought my sister was my mum, which embarrassed her because she was 12/13.


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a half-sister about 10 years younger than me. She never lived with me though so I'm pretty much an only child.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Three elder sisters. A five year age gap starting with the first following sibling.


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

anybody else?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> no but a few years ago i started telling new friends/boyfriends that i had a twin brother who ran away from home in his teens and that he trained animals in the circus or something stupid. people believed me. it was wild.


Well,... you do live in Arkansas.


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

refresh


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

anybody else?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a sister one year older,

a sister 6 years younger,

and a brother 9 years younger


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I have a brother who is 37 (2 1/2 yrs older) and has a second child due any day now.


----------



## Asrais (Aug 22, 2015)

I have one sister - 5 years older than me. We are not really close, we are very different people. Oh, I forgot - I also have a half sister, who I have never met. I had heard rumor about her since I was very little, but my dad always denied she existed (this is a whole other story  ), but she made contact with me through facebook about a year ago. She is, I think 4 years younger than me.


----------



## Monkeygirl (Aug 7, 2015)

I have an older sister who is 28 and a younger sister who is 16 years ago.
My younger sister passed away 4 years ago.
I am 24.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

Too many to bother listing.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

twitchy666 said:


> I had two brothers 30 years older.
> 
> There were of parent age to me.
> Our parents made me see grandparents - 50 when I was born. :surprise:
> ...


I knew someone in school who had older brothers who were also of parent age and I also knew someone who had an aunt who was exactly the same age as him


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

sas62759 said:


> This


I have no siblings what so ever, I found out in high school that I was a furternal twin though, my twin died before birth.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

4 brothers all in their 20s
2 sisters in their 30s.

I'm the youngest :'(


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

lonerroom said:


> I have no siblings what so ever, I found out in high school that I was a furternal twin though, my twin died before birth.


Sad.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

It sucks being the middle child because I feel like I'm never noticed... which I am thankful for at times, but at the same time I'm not so easily understood. I'm not outgoing or have a family or some grand plan like my other siblings do. But I have 1 older and younger brother and 2 older sisters.:crying:


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

LostInReverie said:


> Sad.


Yeah it was sad  it sucks to be an only child, you have no one to go to for that brotherly/sisterly support either


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

2 sisters. One older and younger


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Only child, but always wished that I wasn't.


----------



## quewezance (Sep 9, 2013)

3 younger sisters and 3 younger brothers. I'm close to all my sisters and brothers and I'm the oldest. I'm good on advice to my two brothers 15 and 12, but not a good role model. I got me and my 15 year-old brother into weed 7 months ago, but I quit 5 months ago and my brother, I'm trying to help him quit. And my younger brother and sisters; I'm always taking care of them.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

One older brother. He always used to roughhouse with me when I was younger, but ever since he had moved out from living with our dad and back with us, our relationship started getting more strained and he changed alot. He's become a real prick with me and the rest of the family now. We don't even talk most of the time, unless he has something to ***** at me about. We've had alot of bad fights in the past so frankly I'm too scared to even approach him for anything most of the time, I try to ignore him as best as I can.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No option for the middle child? I see how it is.

My sister is 6 years older and my brother is 3 years younger.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

My younger brother is 7 years under me. My older brother is 4 years older than me. Step sister 1 is the same age as me. Step sister 2 and 3 are 10+ years older than me I always forget.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

One brother and one sister, both younger than me.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

2 younger sisters and 1 younger brother....all perfectly well adjusted. I may have been dropped on my head or something is all i can figure. :blank


----------



## NerdlySquared (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a younger brother (5 years younger) no SA in him. He moved out of the country a few years ago, I really really miss him


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

anybody else?

thank you for all who posted.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Only child unfortunately.  I know the grass is always greener and some people hate having siblings, but it sucks to not have any kind of social support outside of parents/friends you have to make.


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

DarrellLicht said:


> Three elder sisters. A five year age gap starting with the first following sibling.


Exactly the same here.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

bluethousand said:


> Exactly the same here.


When I watched 'punch drunk love' for the first time, I found the dynamics between the protagonist and his sisters disturbingly familiar..


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

anybody else?

appreciate all the votes :smile2:


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm looking for more people that
_are Male : Have an Older brother : 1-3 years_ (2yrs)
nothing else just this
anybody like this please message me.


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

refresh


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

I appreciate the votes, 
everyone who hasn't please vote


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

oops was I not allowed to vote? 

I have 2 younger brothers and 4 older sisters


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

There are four of us, three girls and a boy. I'm the youngest and we're all about two years apart.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Female, older sister by two years. I wish I was either an only child or that my sister dropped dead though.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Two sisters at 15 and 12 (so... 16 and 20 years younger than me)


----------



## TheClown7 (Oct 15, 2013)

Sister: 32y
Brother 1: 30y
Brother 2: 24y
Me: 21y


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

wow thank you there's more.
I'm trying to make this the official thread of this topic lol
gotta include everything


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

anybody else?


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

keeping this on top, everybody


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

everybody vote


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

come on people vote


----------



## Tsukami (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a brother that is two years older than me, but he irritates me to no end. I'd rather be an only-child.


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

refresh


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only child. :blank


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

minimized said:


> I wish I was an only child.


No, you don't. Trust me.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Cletis said:


> No, you don't. Trust me.


But my sister has caused us nothing but grief. Who knows, maybe I would have been a different person. :l


----------



## GodGivenRight (Sep 25, 2015)

I have older sister(+1.5 years). It was painful growing up with her, but now i cant complain.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I have a younger sister and I'm 3 years older than her. She's the complete opposite of me, confident and sociable. That's good tho coz it would suck if there was another freak like me in the family :lol


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

anybody else?


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

refresh


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

Any more people?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I have several, all older.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm the oldest. Got a sister one year younger than me.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Brother and sister, both older


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a sister who is 5 years older, a brother who is 4 years older, and a brother who is 6 years younger.
I'm kind of the middle child, as my older siblings are only a year apart from one another.

I guess I have Jan Brady syndrome.
Marcia, Marcia, Marcia! :grin2:


----------



## Potato Girl (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm 1 of 6 kids. Age ranges from 16 to 37 and I'm the second youngest :/


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a brother who is 4 years younger then me.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a sister who is just short of two years older, and a brother that is almost nine years older.

My mother, of the catholic persuasion, has a sister that is over twenty years older. She had a niece before ever getting out of the womb.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Only child. People always said to me that it must have been great growing up as an only child, but what is it like growing up with siblings? :stu

All I know is that some get along, some don't and sometimes it varies.

People said that I must have received a bunch more of gifts and more attention. But growing up poor in an empty house when my parents were at work, was not necessarily better compared to other families. And now being an adult with my parents future solely on my shoulders when they get older, and no other family members for support, it's not as great as you may think.


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

Renew


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

Anybody else?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Two males, the oldest is 30, the other one is 26.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have 3 brothers. Twin brothers age 37, younger brother around 32 y/o.


----------



## wjt123 (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a twin, and there's no option for that.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I was supposed to be a fraternal twin, but the fetus didn't make it..... It sucks being an only child, I wish my twin was with me maybe I wouldn't be so alone.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Do I have a what?


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

Two brothers, two sisters. One half-brother, one half sister. One gay brother, one gay sister. It's like a nursery rhyme.


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

anybody else?


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

i have a younger sister who is 15 and older sister thats 25. also have a older brother's too one 22 and 28. kinda a big family


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

1 guppy and a goldfish.


----------



## josuke96 (May 14, 2015)

I have an older brother (8 years older) and an older sister (10 years older). I often wonder what it'd be like having siblings closer to my age but we get along just fine.


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

refresh


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm an only child. Wish i had siblings.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

2 bigsisters....


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a older brother and sister with me as the youngest


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

3 older brothers (2 still living), 1 older sister. The age differences are 8, 12, 14 and 19 years older than me. Yeah, I was a surprise.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

2 full siblings- younger brother and sister, 2 half siblings- younger sister and older brother. Ony close to the full siblings


----------



## scrub ducky (Jan 21, 2017)

3 younger sisters....close with all of them


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

refresh


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

A younger brother, lives in the same room about a second away. We see each other occasionally.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

*Do you have a sibling? (age & gender)*

One brother 9 years older, one 4 years older, & a half brother 20 years younger


----------



## sas62759 (Feb 13, 2015)

refresh


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

An older half-sister, she's 6 years older than I am. She's gotten nicer over the years.


----------

